# The Ghost of Captain Nathaniel Jacks



## haunt1000 (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's a video of the ghost of Captain Nathaniel Jacks we created this year as a new pepper's ghost effect for House of Restless Spirits, as
well as some photos of the attraction.


----------



## haunt1000 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks to toursdepartingdaily for the amazing HDR photography


----------

